# Anyone losing weight in preparation for TTC?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe I should start a tribe? If this doesn't get any responses I will try it in FYT.

My daughter is almost 16 months old and we are thinking of TTC a year from now, so that our kids will be about 3-3.5 years apart (it took 7 months to conceive DD so we are definitely not counting on being successful on the first cycle we TTC).

I have PCOS and will go back on Metformin to help with my irregular ovulation and also to help prevent m/c and GD once I am pregnant. I am also overweight and I know that losing weight will help my PCOS, help my chances of conception, and help my pregnancy be healthier and easier.

Soooo...I was just hoping there are some mamas out there in similar situations who would like to support each other. I have quite a bit of weight to lose, but I have a lot of time to lose it in. I currently weigh around 175-180 (depending on the time of day I weigh myself!) and would ideally like to be around 130 when we TTC (I am 5'5"), but this is probably an overambitious goal. I would be happy to be 145 or less by the end of next summer.

Anyone else out there?


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi,

Just wondering why you went off the metformin? It really should be something you take all the time now as technically PCOS is a pre-diabetic condition.

As for losing weight, I've had the most success on low-carb/low-sugar diets. I've done the low-fat thing and it just makes me cranky and hungry. But I've lost over 40lbs on a variation of Atkins (mostly whole foods) and metformin. The bonus of losing weight is that your insulin resistance improves as well, so you're even *more* likely to conceive than with just metformin.

Sharon


----------



## Kristeremy (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm working on losing weight, also with variation of Atkins. I've lost 20 lbs so far (yay!) but I still need to lose about 50. I also have PCOS. We conceived dd first month off the pill, but we've had 2 mc since then. The RE will probably want me to do metformin when we're done nursing and ready to try. I'm still not sure how I feel about metformin.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharondio*
Hi,

Just wondering why you went off the metformin? It really should be something you take all the time now as technically PCOS is a pre-diabetic condition.

As for losing weight, I've had the most success on low-carb/low-sugar diets. I've done the low-fat thing and it just makes me cranky and hungry. But I've lost over 40lbs on a variation of Atkins (mostly whole foods) and metformin. The bonus of losing weight is that your insulin resistance improves as well, so you're even *more* likely to conceive than with just metformin.

Sharon

I got off the Met because at 13 weeks pg, my OB at the time strongly urged it and although I had looked at every study then available on Met in pregnancy and believed it to be pretty safe, the evidence linking continued Metformin use and lower rates of GD did not seem conclusive...and that was the only reason I had to keep taking it.

Fast-forward to now and I will DEFINITELY stay on it for the whole pregnancy (and lactation) next time, because I DID get GD and although I didn't have anything more than minor BF issues, I believe Met might help me have a better supply. But I didn't want to start up again while EBF because I was afraid that DD might have a reaction to it and I am protected from the PCOS hormonal imbalances by the hormones of lactation (at least somewhat). Now that she is taking more solids I feel it's time to get back on it.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristeremy*
I'm working on losing weight, also with variation of Atkins. I've lost 20 lbs so far (yay!) but I still need to lose about 50. I also have PCOS. We conceived dd first month off the pill, but we've had 2 mc since then. The RE will probably want me to do metformin when we're done nursing and ready to try. I'm still not sure how I feel about metformin.

Some small studies have shown Metformin to drastically reduce the m/c rate in PCOS patients...that's the main reason I stayed on it until 13 weeks with DD. I am someone who hates to take drugs for any reason but this one has so many benefits for me and so few side effects that it is a no-brainer (for me!). However, everyone responds differently. Some people have really bad gastrointestinal side effects on Met and it just isn't worth it to them. Others find they are able to control their PCOS with a strict diet. Low-carb diets are very effective for some people with PCOS. I always feel better when I cut carbs. That's my main dieting strategy - cut overall calories but cut the empty carbs out altogether if possible.


----------



## Heather Marie (Jul 22, 2005)

I am, I am! I have lost nearly 20 pounds so far doing weight watchers and hope to lose another 40 by the end of December when we will start TTC.

I am really trying to focus on eating well and exercising. I usually walk for my exercise.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Add me to the list!! I plan on starting TTC in January (as a surrogate) and I would really like to be down to around 130 (from 155.) I lost about 10 lbs on WW in about 5 weeks, but the last few weeks I have completely veered off (getting ready to leave Iraq, moved into tents...and just a complete change in schedule.) I'm planning on stating back on the WW when I get home (only a few more days now!!!!) For me it was pretty simple to follow the points plan so I know I can sucessfully lose the weight I want/need to by January. I just have to commit myself to it and stop making excuses!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## learnlovebe (Aug 21, 2006)

Preparing to get pregnant has been the biggest motivation for me ever in losing weight. Just by watching my portions, adding SOME exercising (good weeks- 4 times or more, not-so-good weeks just once or twice), and limiting my ice cream to just ONCE a week (I am addicted), I have lost over 20 lbs. For me, it's been about eating healthier and making healthier choices, not just a diet, but a healthier way to eat for life. It's hard though! There are SOOOO many good foods out there! Even when I go off the "diet" and prepare a big meal, or go out to a fav restaraunt, I just remember to go back to eating healthy again right away. Best wishes to you all!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I am in an attempt to O on my own so that I don't have to go back for meds again. I'm not PCOS but have a "PCOS type of thing going on" so I'm taking met and also Vitex. I'm going to start WW core and my weights again as that was how I lost before I got pg witht he girls. I need to weigh myself and don't have a scale.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I forgot about this thread, and neglected to sign up for reply notifications, "accidentally-on-purpose".

'Cause I'm in denial.

This weekend I taught a test-prep seminar at a hotel and got to see my lovely body in a full-length mirror. I am FAT. I may be almost at my highest weight EVER.

I cannot blame it on breastfeeding. I cannot blame it on depression (I am not depressed). I cannot blame it on anything except

POOR EATING HABITS and NOT ENOUGH EXERCISE.

I have *got* to change my habits. It is so hard though! I feel like it's just an uphill battle and I neeeeeeeeeed my foooooooood (can't you hear the whiiiiiiiiiine?????).









I know how to eat healthy. In fact I know 10 different ways to eat healthy. For me the healthiest is lower-carb - and I like a lot of the NT ideas, eating what my ancestors ate, nutrient-dense foods, NO processed crap.

However this stuff is not really appealing to me. And it takes time to prepare and shop for. I can't seem to get "on the wagon" with the good eating.

The exercise, too, I can't seem to carve out regular time for it.

Any suggestions would be helpful. I need motivation.


----------



## Kristeremy (Feb 4, 2006)

For me, it kinda has to be all or none. If I have any wiggle room, I wiggle far too much!







The first week was really rough, lots of cravings and wanting to stuff my face. I ate lots of olives! (We're doing the low-carb thing, too.) Now it's not really very hard, except when we're out of town or at my folks or something. It helps that my husband's doing it, too.

I don't really exercise, except the occassional walk. But I do stretches every morning and my physical therapy for my back. But I don't really count that.

I will consider metformin. One of my good friends has had good results with it for her PCOS and Diabetes. The RE doesn't want to do any sort of testing or treatments until we're done nursing.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Kristen, I have *got* to get back on Metformin. I keep meaning to call and make an appointment. I have a bottle with about 20 pills but I don't want to start it up again until I have a full prescription, 'cause I may not be able to see the doctor in the next 20 days.

I know that Met is not primarily a weight-loss drug but it did seem to help me with the cravings. Might have been a placebo effect, I don't know. But it helped tremendously with the insulin resistance from the PCOS.

This week I am going to have the goal of eating more nutrient-dense foods. I think that will be easier than trying to count calories or anything that requires a lot of effort and precision. Hopefully if I eat food that packs more of a nutritional punch it will edge out the junk in my diet.

And exercise? Hmm. I need a goal for that. I have been thinking of joining Curves. I need to find out how much $$ it is. I guess my (very modest!) goal for this week could be to research Curves and see if it could work for me and if not to check out the yoga studio down the street and see how much their classes are.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Add me to this tribe too. I actaully started in march of last year, got serious and started Eat to Live on April 1, and lost 30 lbs in 3 months. I have taken the last couple of months "off" still trying to eat healthy, but not working really hard and excersising every day. BUT, I was able to maintain my loss!!!!! I plan on starting ETL hard again on Oct 1 and plan to lose another 30 lbs. I started at 240, my highest weight ever and hope to never be back there again. I am at 190 now and hope to find a healthy final weight between 150-160.

I went into both of my last 2 pregnancies very unhealthy and over 200 lbs, I only gained 8 and 3 lbs total, but had high bp for most of the preg. I am going for a VBA3C, so I need all the postive influences I can get for this (most likely my last) pregancy, starting with a healthy body.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Me too!

We are going to ttc #2 in the next 4-6 months. I was 10 lbs overweight when I got pregnant with DS and I think the extra weight made my pregnancy harder. I was super tired and had a LOT of pain, more than I think is normal. I have Fibromyalgia, so I know that contributed to the pain and fatigue, but one of the ways to alleviate both with FM is to not carry extra weight, so maybe the same is true of pregnancy for me.

I'm no longer overweight technically (according to my BMI-I'm 5'2" and 135lbs, 137 is "overweight") but I still feel sluggish. I want things to be easier this time, so I plan to lose about 10-15 lbs. Hopefully it will make a difference!

I don't have a diet plan really. I'm just taking it one day at a time. I'm also trying to get more active, but so far, it has not been working out. I was riding my bike with DS on the back for about a month. But I got burnt out on doing that so we started walking with him in the stroller. But now we have a car and I've been too tempted to just hop in the car to go somewhere. Maybe I'll try to take shorter trips on the bike until it gets too cold.

Nora'sMama- I'm the same way. If people on mdc saw what I eat, I'd get kicked out out of the crunchy club.







I've GOT to eat better. Not just now, but for the rest of my life. My real problem is with DH. The man doesn't want to eat healthy. He just does not care! So I'll try for like a week to be really good, but then he'll break out the little debbies and we're back at square one. I do all the shopping and cooking, so it shouldn't be this hard but MAN, he gets irritated if I don't buy our regular junk food! The "good" stuff just isn't all that appealing to me either, so I *really* struggle with it when I try to eat well. I feel so unsatisfied. And if I don't buy *my* junk food, I eat DH's junk food and then he just gets annoyed.









My plan is to just lay down the law. If he wants junk food, he can chow down at work, but it's staying out of the house. I go shopping tomorrow. We'll see how I do.


----------



## osburnsa (May 29, 2005)

Oh, add me to the list! I've lost 15 lbs in 3 months by joining www.sparkpeople.com It just helps me keep track of what I eat, and it's free! We plan on ttc come January, assuming ppaf shows up by then. I am at 159 right now and would love to be at 135 or so when we start ttc. Although... I did have some fertility signs the other day and we did BD, so perhaps...

Anyway, we need to get some motivation here. Anybody up for an exercise challenge? I challenge everyone here to do some form of cardio 3 times this week. If I can do it, you can do it! Anyone??


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Stephanie, I'll take you up on that challenge!

I am participating in the 21-day sugar-free challenge in the Nutrition forum and I have been doing OK sugar-free so far but I have a *major* headache.

As far as cardio: I will be taking Nora on some "power walks" with the stroller...that's the only way I can envision getting it in.

I'll keep posting this week - this is one of three weightloss-related threads on MDC I am posting on and hopefully this is going to keep me motivated, the fact that I have to post progress.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been trying to lose weight since I got bad baby fever last May. Unfortunately, the scale has budged a grand total of 1.5 lbs (nothing, considering my normal monthly fluctuations). We moved up TTC date to soon(!!), notwithstanding my failure to lose. I used to look at it as that I *had* to lose weight (horrified by my post-marital gain), because it would be terrible to get pregnant, at which point one is supposed to gain weight, when I was already at my all-time high weight. My new approach is that pregnancy would be more comfortable if I were lighter (even if only by 5 lbs., given the insanely exciting proximity). Somehow I find that more motivating -- since what I want to do is exercise more, not beat myself up more. So let's be gentle with outselves and reserve that sweat for where it matters!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Cardio, 3x/wk! Yikes! That's an ambitious challenge! Somehow my eye skipped over that. But I will try, OK? For my new MDC friends. I am going to try my Yoga Booty Ballet video, because it contains, inter alia, kegels. Keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

PiePie, you are cracking me up!







Yoga Booty Ballet?? Where can I get a copy, it sounds fab!!

I did one cardio session today (power walk with DD) but it wasn't that long...about 10 minutes. For ME that is a lot...I was breathless. Basically I just strolled her to the park, but FASTER than usual. I am going to have to find a "route" that will be longer than 10 minutes but end up somewhere DD finds agreeable.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

amazon.com, or yogabootyballet.com. there are a million versions with different themes (different types of music). the version i have contains yoga, toning (with weights - i use 5 lbs, but 2 or 3 lbs would also be effective), and cardio. it is broken up into little chunks, so you can stop and start whenever your schedule permits (sometimes I need a break!).

oh, another good source for reviews of exercise videos (although i don't think they have ybb) is www.collagevideo.net -- you can see trailers and they have certified trainers review them in detail for level, muscles targeted, etc. for example, i am not so coordinated, so for aerobic exercise i am sufficiently challenged by "beginning" choreography, i.e., less fancy footwork.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Ah, I need to join you ladies!

DH and I have been waiting a LOOOOOOONG time to TTC#1. We decided to wait until he finished grad school (which, along with his B.S., has totaled about nine years ... ugh) and started a job. This afforded me an opportunity to get healthier. I have lost about 60 pounds over the past two years (started at about 120 over my "ideal" weight, so I got about half way), but I got stuck and even gained a bit back over the past few months (long story, but a very stressful situation led me to turn to food







: ).

Now, with DH just about done his Ph.D. and ready to start a job, I am scrambling to get some weight back off. I don't feel as if I need to try to drop the 60 that I never lost; I just want to exercise regularly and get off the few pounds I gained back this summer.

DH and I are going to the gym at least 3-4 times/week and are taking walks/hikes at least 2 times/week. My gym routine involves some weight training and 30-35 minutes on the elliptical or doing run/walk intervals on the treadmill.

I look forward to getting to know you ladies!
K


----------



## Kristeremy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nora'sMama, you mentioned Curves. When I was in physical therapy for my herniated disk last year, Curves was recommended by my therapist. He thought it was good stuff.

I hit 28lbs today! Finally! The first 20 lbs went so quickly. Seems like it's going SO slow now.


----------



## willoLevin (Jun 13, 2006)

I second the person who recommended SparkPeople. I joined their free diet/exercise site back in April. I've lost about 15 pounds, and I love the friendly, supportive community there.

I would happily lose another 10 pounds, but we started TTC back in June. I'm already 10+ pounds lighter than I was when we conceived our DS a few years ago.

I'm 5'4", and my goal is to weigh the least I've ever weighed again (in college), which is 140. That will put me at the heavy end of normal, but I've spent most of my life just slightly into the overweight category, so I would be happy.

People hate to hear this, but dieting has been about 5% of what I've had to do to lose this weight. It's been 95% EXERCISE.

I went from being fairly sedentary (walking to get places several times per week) to doing an average of 4 cardio sessions per week of about 35 minutes duration each.

I learned a couple of important things:
1) Before I used a heart monitor, I was being lazy and not exercising as intensely as I reasonably could have been.
2) Being a Mommy meant that going to the gym was an escape from my son's time into MY OWN SELFISH, ADULT WORLD where I could, without any guilt, put my own need to be healthy first for a few hours each week.

Good luck to everyone. I'll stay on this list and hope to lose another few pounds this month unless--God willing--I get a BFP on Friday morning. I have high hopes--my BBs are sore the past couple of days (never happened to me before or since I was PG in 2003) *AND* I feel queasy.

--willo


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi willo, Kristeremy, kheren!

I didn't do any other fast stroller workouts last week







because I have been SO FREAKING TIRED...DD had roseola and is also teething and I just feel that I have not slept in forever (see my thread in Family Bed!).

But, I was reading a blog today and was reminded of something I had forgotten about...have you guys heard about the Shangri-La Diet? Supposedly it really works - is not a fad diet - but it's really weird, you drink OIL in the morning and somehow it helps you not want "bad" food?

I know, it sounds like a fad diet.







But if you Google it you will find that it is actually based on sound principles. I am thinking I might try this. I cannot seem to do the sugar-free thing (even for 21 days - hanging head in shame) - I just have no willpower these days.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Instead of trying sugar-free, I am trying to limit my intake of "sweets" to 75 calories idea, per the Mayo Clinic A Healthy Weight for Everybody.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I am here!









Actually, this summer has been rough, with 2 miscarriages right in a row.
I still have some weight to lose from ds, but I have started drinking raw milk in the past year and getting pretty consitent with excersise, so I am sure the rest of it will come off in a matter of time. I have also started eating less sugar









So, for me, I know what makes me lose weight. But I haven't been doing it as much as I would like.
1.Running, like running 4 times a week or so(every other day or if I skip a day twice in a row lately)
2.yoga
3. Pilates.

So, I just try to be consistant.
I read on Dr. Mercola's website though the other day that he thinks you should have 90 minutes of cardio a day







to lose weight. So, um, yeah........ I think I can do about half that everyday! Losing a little bit though has proved encouraging and since ds only nurses 2-3 times a day, my body seems to be okay with that.

i really like the pilates book I have for matwork. It is years old, but it is the Pilates Body by Brooke Siler. I also have the fat blasting yoga by Denise Austin. I find I need thigns that take up a certain amount of time and accomplish alot. I would love to find another video that I could do in a naptime.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

try probiotics







Or, if you are up for it, try making your own kefir.
I started making kefir after getting some of the grains from a local mama on this board. it really helps curb sugar cravings. It is basically a fernmented milk drink, and the good bacteria help balance out any damage from candida.
I joke with dh when I give the kids kefir-that it is my secret weapon to keep them craving good foods!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nora'sMama* 
Hi willo, Kristeremy, kheren!

I didn't do any other fast stroller workouts last week







because I have been SO FREAKING TIRED...DD had roseola and is also teething and I just feel that I have not slept in forever (see my thread in Family Bed!).

But, I was reading a blog today and was reminded of something I had forgotten about...have you guys heard about the Shangri-La Diet? Supposedly it really works - is not a fad diet - but it's really weird, you drink OIL in the morning and somehow it helps you not want "bad" food?

I know, it sounds like a fad diet.







But if you Google it you will find that it is actually based on sound principles. I am thinking I might try this. I cannot seem to do the sugar-free thing (even for 21 days - hanging head in shame) - I just have no willpower these days.


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Count me in. It's so hard for me to admit that the primary reason we're not TTC right now is that my body isn't where I want it to be. That puts a lot of responsibility on me to lose weight, and to be honest, I don't like that responsibility.









I want to feel better and lose all of this junk I've gained through two pregnancies. (I probably have 60 pounds to lose. That is also very difficult for me to admit.) I'm still nursing our second who is 19 months and not showing any interest in weaning. So while _I_ want to lose it fast, I want to guard the toxins that would get released into my milk, were I to detox/lose weight fast.

Just needing motivation here! (She types as she sits on the couch with her pajamas on in the middle of the day...)


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Ooh, ooh, count me in! I'm doing the no-sugar, low-carb thing. I have lost about 15 lbs in the last month by eating heathly whole foods and by running. (Couch to 5K -- I'm only on week two, though







) I am hoping to loose another 20 by Xmas, but that might be too ambitious.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welldone* 
So while _I_ want to lose it fast, I want to guard the toxins that would get released into my milk, were I to detox/lose weight fast.

Just needing motivation here! (She types as she sits on the couch with her pajamas on in the middle of the day...)

I hadn't considered that breastfeeding would be a reason to avoid losing weight due to toxins. Does anyone have more information about this?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
I hadn't considered that breastfeeding would be a reason to avoid losing weight due to toxins. Does anyone have more information about this?

Well any time you lose fat, you unlock whatever is stored there. Good or bad. I will try to find the info I saw on it.


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

No research links right now, but basically, toxins are stored in body fat. That's why weight loss is so great for detoxing, in general. Just not-so-good for babies if you're nursing, hence my waiting to lose weight. I also happen to gain weight while breastfeeding (without eating more), instead of losing, so I'm kind of in a bad place.

I was pregnant with my second when my first was still nursing (20 months), then had another baby, and am still nursing (as I said above). That means almost four years and counting of breastfeeding/pregnancy, all bad times to lose weight. I know I've used that as an excuse at times, but when you come right down to it, I don't want to put my desire to be thin and healthy above my baby's right to cleaner food.

And yet, I do want get pregnant with another baby sometime in the next year. I suppose I need to continue to eat whole foods, and be patient.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Yoo hoo!? Anybody out there?


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welldone* 
No research links right now, but basically, toxins are stored in body fat. That's why weight loss is so great for detoxing, in general. Just not-so-good for babies if you're nursing, hence my waiting to lose weight. I also happen to gain weight while breastfeeding (without eating more), instead of losing, so I'm kind of in a bad place.

I was pregnant with my second when my first was still nursing (20 months), then had another baby, and am still nursing (as I said above). That means almost four years and counting of breastfeeding/pregnancy, all bad times to lose weight. I know I've used that as an excuse at times, but when you come right down to it, I don't want to put my desire to be thin and healthy above my baby's right to cleaner food.

And yet, I do want get pregnant with another baby sometime in the next year. I suppose I need to continue to eat whole foods, and be patient.

So, are you suggesting that it's unhealthy to lose fat when breastfeeding? Almost all women I know who breastfeed have lost weight after the birth of their babies, if even only 15 pounds. As well, I don't understand what you mean that you eat the same amount of food, but gain weight? When your body is using an extra 500 or so calories a day to breastfeed? Is this some hormonal change that causes you to keep weight even when you eat less?


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed*
So, are you suggesting that it's unhealthy to lose fat when breastfeeding?

No, I'm not. I personally think weight loss during breastfeeding is God's design.

What I _do_ think is unhealthy is all the toxins that we are exposed to in so many ways (food, air, water), and how those toxins are stored in fat and released during weight loss.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed*
I don't understand what you mean that you eat the same amount of food, but gain weight?

My evidence is largely anecdotal and experiential. My diet has not changed (and the quality and types of food I consume have even improved). Still, I gain weight with each nursling. I have been told by a couple of lactation consultants and a midwife that this happens to some women.

I'm certainly not an expert, but based on what I've read and experienced, those are the conclusions I've made. I'd love time to do more research, and would love to read any related research anyone has found.


----------



## mamamerle (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
started Eat to Live on April 1, and lost 30 lbs in 3 months.

I told DH just last night that I'm unhappy with this weight creeping up and think we both needed to go back to the Eat to Live way of eating. I had marginal success last time, but he lost 15 lbs right away! Of course, that totally makes me want to TTC right now (or at least practice often







)

So, add me to the "slimming down before getting round" tribe.









Leila...







Some of my weight is from my last m/c.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamerle* 
I told DH just last night that I'm unhappy with this weight creeping up and think we both needed to go back to the Eat to Live way of eating. I had marginal success last time, but he lost 15 lbs right away! Of course, that totally makes me want to TTC right now (or at least practice often







)

So, add me to the "slimming down before getting round" tribe.









Leila...







Some of my weight is from my last m/c.









thanks

Yk, that is the frustrating part, it seems that my body has just been up and down, up and down! Ds has stopped nursing as much as well, and I have really felt a shift in my metabolism. And my hormones. I feel a lot more steady. With my decrease in appettite, maybe I can finally kick this old weight that is hanging on!

I think i have decided though, that i am just tired. I think I want to wait at least until next year to conceive again. And maybe,







even longer. I just don't know anymore, yk? Also, we are clearing out a mold problem that has crept up in our main(bedroom) bathroom in our duplex we rent. I read that mold problems can cause miscarriage!It really seems to click and make sense. We have been having some other symptoms too, and not feeling our healthiest, so we are haviing our rental company rip up the linoleum and fix the mold/water damage, we had them repaint, we are getting a new shower door, getting floors cleaned, washing everything, etc. So hopefully our home will not be so sick afterwards. And I think after all that I am still tired


----------

